# Loss of power at high end when accelerating hard.



## oldsankey (Apr 13, 2012)

When accelerating hard onto a highway merge, my car seems to lose power around the time the second turbo should be kicking in...and immediately thereafter, I receive the "loss of power" half-lit up engine light. It always goes away within a few mins of driving and never seems to happen if I drive overly conservative. Anyone else experience this? I have ~44,000 miles. Booster hose? Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

could a leak or hose who knows better get under that engine PRONTO!! before warranty expires!!!!!!


----------

